# Treble hooks



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

I have a question. Someone tried to tell me that treble hooks are illegal. I looked it up and the onlything I can find is from march 1st to may 1st they are illegal to use in sandusky river, portage river, maumee, etc. 

Are treble hooks illegal?

connie


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

woodysoutdoors said:


> I have a question. Someone tried to tell me that treble hooks are illegal. I looked it up and the onlything I can find is from march 1st to may 1st they are illegal to use in sandusky river, portage river, maumee, etc.
> 
> Are treble hooks illegal?
> 
> ...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Trebble hooks are only illegal on certian rivers during the walleye run. They are not illegal anywhere esle, That i am aware of.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Ditto on what peepole said...!  Someone doesn't have their facts straight. There is also a limitation on the number of hooks that can be used on a single rod/reel, but nothing restricting the use of trebles...! But again, this is for walleye fishing in the Erie tributaries.


----------

